# Inline heater that fits 3/4 hose?



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Daximus said:


> I've searched and searched, does anyone makes an inline heater that fits 3/4 hose? Seems all of the ones I can find are 5/8 or 1/2 inch. I can downsize the pipe or rig up some tubing, but I'd much rather stay at 3/4 in an effort not to reduce the flow of the system. :help:


 
You can go with the Hydor 5/8 300watts heater and use a 5/8-->3/4 hose barb. They are cheap and you can add a hose clamp just to be on the safe side.

Your other option is to build you own inline heater. It's relatively easy to make one and you can put the heater of your choice in there.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

discusonly said:


> You can go with the Hydor 5/8 300watts heater and use a 5/8-->3/4 hose barb. They are cheap and you can add a hose clamp just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Your other option is to build you own inline heater. It's relatively easy to make one and you can put the heater of your choice in there.


Thanks...I've probably got the stuff in my garage to step 3/4 down to 5/8 for those heaters. I was just hoping someone made a heater that barbed at 3/4 so I didn't have too, lol.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Daximus said:


> Thanks...I've probably got the stuff in my garage to step 3/4 down to 5/8 for those heaters. I was just hoping someone made a heater that barbed at 3/4 so I didn't have too, lol.


Build your own inline then you can have a choice of your own brand of heater.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

discusonly said:


> Build your own inline then you can have a choice of your own brand of heater.


Looks like that's what I'm going to have to do. Any suggestions? I'm thinking just buy a regular one, ditch the housing, and make a 3/4 PVC "pipe bomb" lol.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Daximus said:


> Looks like that's what I'm going to have to do. Any suggestions? I'm thinking just buy a regular one, ditch the housing, and make a 3/4 PVC "pipe bomb" lol.


Do a search on cord grip. If you have a problem obtaining one, I may be able to help you out. I think I still have about 1/2 dozen of new one laying around somewhere.

Here is one example. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html

Van


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

discusonly said:


> Do a search on cord grip. If you have a problem obtaining one, I may be able to help you out. I think I still have about 1/2 dozen of new one laying around somewhere.
> 
> Here is one example. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html
> 
> Van


Perfect! Thanks


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

actually when you do 5/8th's to 3/4's you can slip the hose on the barb.

IT will be tight, but if you dunk the tip of the tubing in hot water, it will turn soft, and make it easier for you to attach.

You can not use the compression to secure the tubing tho.
Compressions work on the outter diameter of the tubing.
Unless your tubing matches the outter diameter exactly, the compression will not provide enough pressure to secure your tubing.

However the 1 reduction in size will make it dayam near hard to pull off so you could use a worm drive as a backup, or even a large zip tie would work. 

But 3/4 -> 6/8..

meaning the barb hole is 1/8th larger then the Inner diameter of the tubing.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> actually when you do 5/8th's to 3/4's you can slip the hose on the barb.
> 
> IT will be tight, but if you dunk the tip of the tubing in hot water, it will turn soft, and make it easier for you to attach.
> 
> ...


The hose on the canister I'm thinking about getting is 3/4ths, the heaters are all 5/8ths. So it would be big hose small fitting. 

I'm not worried about going 3/4 to 5/8 or visa versa, that is not an issue, I'm pretty handy. My problem is I don't want to restrict the flow of a 3/4 inch system by adding a 5/8 inch choke point and possible slowing down the flow. :biggrin:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/heaters.html#Heater Module


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.jehmco.com/html/heaters.html#Heater Module


Interesting...thankyou!


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.jehmco.com/html/heaters.html#Heater Module


I have 2 of those heater model, different size but they are huge!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I'm not worried about going 3/4 to 5/8 or visa versa, that is not an issue, I'm pretty handy. My problem is I don't want to restrict the flow of a 3/4 inch system by adding a 5/8 inch choke point and possible slowing down the flow. :biggrin:


oh man... flow... 

your not going to miss much from 3/4 to 5/8ths..

your making me flash back between the infamous war on 3/8ths vs 1/2th in the PC watercooling world. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Rig a bypass line for the heater and a valve on the 3/4" line to divert some of the flow to the 1/2" or 5/8" line for the heater. A little fine tuning will give you zero reduction in flow.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> oh man... flow...
> 
> your not going to miss much from 3/4 to 5/8ths..
> 
> your making me flash back between the infamous war on 3/8ths vs 1/2th in the PC watercooling world. :biggrin:


I was around during those wars as well, lol! 

Water cooling a PC is one thing...1/2 or 3/8...but adding a restriction into either system I cant see as being beneficial. Plus, with the PC cooling dwell time was a HUGE concern...with aquariums...seems GPH is what counts, given a constant in the filtration mass. lol


I got so frustrated with all the water cooling/techs etc... and PCs, I went back to air cooling and have never been happier. I'm thinking the same trend might be coming with aquariums...HOB FTW!


----------

